# Cannot Retrive Files from "Free Hide Folder" after Crash



## terrytruett (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey guys!

I had installed the shareware "Free Hide Folder" and it worked fine for years. Got a nasty bug, decided to back up all files on hard drive, save and reload windows. I did not think about it and did not un-hide that files in Free Hide Folder. I am assuming that these files are still there, where I backed everything up. :4-dontkno

Problem; now when I install Free Hide Folder, it is looking for files to hide, not looking for hidden files already on hard drive. Is there anyway to recover these files? :sigh:

Thank you in advace! Sorry if I put this question in the wrong area.
tt


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi terrytruett -

I would suggest you contact their support

http://www.cleanersoft.com/contact.htm

If I recall correctly, they have a restore tool.


----------



## terrytruett (Jan 2, 2010)

tetonbob said:


> Hi terrytruett -
> 
> I would suggest you contact their support
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'll give them a try

tt


----------



## skrajath (Feb 9, 2010)

hey terrytruett.. did u recover those files... even i did same mistake wat u did... i am badly in need of those lost files... hw did u recover plzzz plzzz reply


----------



## terrytruett (Jan 2, 2010)

skrajath said:


> hey terrytruett.. did u recover those files... even i did same mistake wat u did... i am badly in need of those lost files... hw did u recover plzzz plzzz reply


I have had no luck. I contacted support, was told unhide the folders first, ha... Obviously did not understand the question. I replied back to support and never heard a reply, I was even gonna send them $100 for the trouble. Apparently once the original "Hide a Folder" application is gone, if you have not backed up your files in another area, we may be screwed. . You would think with all the hackers outthere someone would know how to get them though.

Sorry, I am in the same situation. Let me know please if you discover a way to get them.
tt


----------



## skrajath (Feb 9, 2010)

sure buddy...


----------



## skrajath (Feb 9, 2010)

ureka.... terry good news i got them all back... Your files are invisible in Windows but visible on other OS.... I installed Ubuntu [linux] OS.... I found all those files when i booted from Linux OS... Try it out.... it works 100%


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice idea, skrajath. This could possibly be done from a Linux live CD also, rather than a complete installation?


----------



## skrajath (Feb 9, 2010)

i dont think so it ll be possible with live CD. Did u recovered it?


----------



## terrytruett (Jan 2, 2010)

This works!

Alan Wong › peter - Oct 22, 2009 9:01am BST 
I have same problem just like you. C drive crashed. D drive using Free Hide Folder to store my pictures. 

step 1 : download the WS_FTP software (very old ftp software, download from internet) 
step 2 : run WS_FTP to connect to any ftp site 
step 3 : from local folder, select your hidden data drive, for example D drive 
step 4 : you will find that your hidden folder has been renamed as "CHKDSK.100 " which has some unreadable trailing characters 
step 5 : rename the folder to any readable characters, such as "recover" 
step 6 : logout WS_FTP 
step 7 : from window XP, using the dos command mode, go to D drive 
step 8 : type this command "attrib -s -h -r -a recover" 
step 9 : that's it ! the folder are recovered and named as recover, all files recovered ! 

Rgds, 
Alan WongPermalink (7)


----------



## kharakov (Aug 14, 2010)

guys, i really in need of help,i tried all the mentioned above but nothing, ok my hidden data is in a removable disk, my laptop HDD crash totally, i install a new one and all the software, when i attach the removable, the folder with the hidden data shows empty (0b), when i tried all its the same results, no CHKDSK.100, no nothing, plz help me to restore my data, am I missing any thing? ((((


----------

